# Who is responsible for repair?



## Tokoneki (Mar 28, 2011)

Where I board my horse, the stall leaks and floods. The roof is bad. I have done what I can to keep flooding to a minimum. My question is, who is responsible for stall/barn maintenance and/or repair? The owner suggested I fix the roof over the stall...I wouldn't mind taking on the job if it's my responsibility. But before I do, I wanna make sure I'm supposed to. Please help.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I would think it would be the barn owner. What if you fell and got hurt? What recourse would you have then?


----------



## Tokoneki (Mar 28, 2011)

gigem88 said:


> I would think it would be the barn owner. What if you fell and got hurt? What recourse would you have then?


Good point, I never thought of that....but how do I approach that? Fix the roof please, bc if I fall N get hurt, I'll sue? HAH.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If you're_ paying_ this person to board your horse, they're responsible for upkeep and maintenance of the property.

If however, you're receiving free board in exchange for working around the property, that can blur the line about just who's responsible for upkeep. 

Ultimately, what does your written boarding contract state? If you don't have one, you need to get one.


----------



## Tokoneki (Mar 28, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> If you're_ paying_ this person to board your horse, they're responsible for upkeep and maintenance of the property.
> 
> If however, you're receiving free board in exchange for working around the property, that can blur the line about just who's responsible for upkeep.
> 
> Ultimately, what does your written boarding contract state? If you don't have one, you need to get one.


I pay $140.00 a month for board, the barn manager feeds her in the morning and turn her out on her days out, but do no stall work or such. I clean my own stall, feed her in the evenings and buy all my own feed.

...and don't go to hard on me, but there was no contract. I saw the property, paid them the fee and that's how it's been ever since. All the boarders there are like that. No contract. Just a "pay as you go" type thing.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Tokoneki said:


> ...and don't go to hard on me, but there was no contract. I saw the property, paid them the fee and that's how it's been ever since. All the boarders there are like that. No contract. Just a "pay as you go" type thing.


This may come back to bite you in the behind. Written boarding contracts are to protect _everyone_, BO and boarder alike. If you don't have one and things go south, as they often do in this type of situation, you're SOL and it's all he said/she said with the property owner having the upper hand.

I personally wouldn't board without a written contract, but that's just me. Seen too many situations like yours go bad over the years, and I refused to deliberately put myself and my horses in harm's way.

In any case, since you're paying to board and providing your own feed and cleaning your horse's stall, it's the property owner's responsibility to make repairs. Whether or not they'll actually_ make_ any repairs is another story entirely. If you don't like the way things are, the only real recourse you have is to move your horse somewhere else.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

^^I agree. The real bad thing is if its that bad of a leak there are several things that can happen. 

Horse stands in water and poo. More money for bedding. The roof could cave in. You just might have an issue here if this BO doesn't want to fix the roof. I would be looking for a new place to board.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> This may come back to bite you in the behind. Written boarding contracts are to protect _everyone_, BO and boarder alike. If you don't have one and things go south, as they often do in this type of situation, you're SOL and it's all he said/she said with the property owner having the upper hand.
> 
> I personally wouldn't board without a written contract, but that's just me. Seen too many situations like yours go bad over the years, and I refused to deliberately put myself and my horses in harm's way.
> 
> In any case, since you're paying to board and providing your own feed and cleaning your horse's stall, it's the property owner's responsibility to make repairs. Whether or not they'll actually_ make_ any repairs is another story entirely. If you don't like the way things are, the only real recourse you have is to move your horse somewhere else.


Yes, yes and yes - on all counts. Ultimately, it may be time to seek another situation for you/your horse. It will really come down to whether the current price is worth the cost to you/your horse - it's going to be a matter of what your priorities are.


----------

